# 2010 ECRC Pro-Am Tournament ...... Any Interest?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of the Ramrods that are the Brains of the Emerald Coast Redfish Club, came up with the idea of have a "Fun Tournament" in addition to the regular season scheduled tournaments. The Ramrods then got with me andasked me to find out how much interest there may be in participating in a Pro-Am typeRedfish Tournament. 

The idea is to give anyone that would like to the chance to ride with a ECRC Member and fish in a Real Redfish Tournament, in which the other teams are just like yours, being all teams will be aregular ECRC Member and a Guest that has never fished an Artificials Only Redfish Tournament. Of the ECRC Members you would be paired with All of them will be Tournament experienced and be able to show you the in's and out's of fishing in a Time Limited Artificials Only Redfish Tournament. The Tournament has been layed out to be very layed back, informative and very social amoung the Teams that participate. The goal is to expose and introduceto as many as possible, what it is like to fish in a Normal ECRC Tournament. Some of the participating members have already picked their partner which is one of their Children, but there will be many boats that are available that need a Partner to Team up with. The only requirement is You need to have never fished an organized Redfish Tournament, and You need to have an interest in learning what it is like to fish a Redfish Tournamentand what it'sall about. 

There will be Place Winnings, Trophy's and Door Prizes. The Weigh In will be in a semi private location in which there will be mostly Tournament Teams and Competitors present, so there can be as many questions and answers as well as Social Time between teams as possible. We are also planning the have a Awards Party with Grilled Hamburgers and SlawDogs. 

Feel Free to PM me if you have any other Questions or if You are interested in finding a Partner that you could be paired with. 

Who's Interested?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I be on your team?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a great way to be introduced into the ECRC and see what it is really about. I have talked to quite a few people that are interested in the ECRC but are intimidated about the tournament. Its real layed back, more of a bunch of guys getting together to go catch fish them come back to the ramp and eat some burgers drink some beer and show off their catch, hell look at out slogan. "Cool People, Great Anglers, Big Time". This is a great thing to be a part of. Ill be running a boat and will more than likely have a spot open if anyone is interested. Come take a look at our website and forum and let us know what you think. Jimmy and Curtis have worked real hard to get us some top notch sponsors and prizes at the tournaments.

:clap:clap:clap:clap

Joe you can be on my team. I need someone to teach me how to catch reds.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm ready to Rock & Roll. Sounds like a great event, a lot of fun and a way to generate more interest in Catch and Release tournaments!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Seriously, whose team am I on? 



Count me in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *JoeZ (4/4/2010)*Seriously, whose team am I on?
> 
> Count me in.


Fish with me if you wanna.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Splittine (4/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (4/4/2010)*Seriously, whose team am I on?
> ...




Let's go.


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

hey i'm wanting in along with my husband paul...are there still open spots and when does this event take place? i have NEVER used a lure too catch a red i have aways cauht my fison live bait i think it would be cool too learn how.... i'm just an angler wanting too learn!!


----------

